

Can Microsoft and Twitter save the dying Urdu Nastaliq script? - selmnoo
https://medium.com/stories-that-matter/9ce935435d90

======
transfire
It is a shame, as it is a very beautiful script. But alas, I think
globalization will inevitably lead to an essentially universal writing system
used for almost all languages.

------
zem
this might turn out to be a local setback - i can imagine font rendering
capabilities improving to the point where devices can once more start
rendering nastaliq with the same ease that they now render the more
utilitarian scripts.

